# looking for some advise on buying a 7/8 wt fly rod



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Start with a TFO BVK 8wt with a bonefish line from Scientific Anglers or Rio. This will get you started on the right foot. Tight lines!!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

How well do you cast? Budget?


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought a Scott Tidal 7-wt last year and am now throwing some of the tightest loops I’ve ever thrown. It’s a mid-priced rod ($500) and comes with the Scott lifetime warranty. It’s just so damn fun to cast. Reel is loaded with a Rio All-purpose saltwater taper.

As previously mentioned....you can’t go wrong with the BVK either.


----------



## kelt (Oct 7, 2020)

birdyshooter said:


> Start with a TFO BVK 8wt with a bonefish line from Scientific Anglers or Rio. This will get you started on the right foot. Tight lines!!


thank you I was looking at BVK's


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

View attachment 169585
View attachment 169585


----------



## kelt (Oct 7, 2020)

RJTaylor said:


> How well do you cast? Budget?


My price range is staying close to the $500 mark and I'm am not the best caster I've been fly fishing for around a year and a half 2 years


----------



## kelt (Oct 7, 2020)

georgiadrifter said:


> I bought a Scott Tidal 7-wt last year and am now throwing some of the tightest loops I’ve ever thrown. It’s a mid-priced rod ($500) and comes with the Scott lifetime warranty. It’s just so damn fun to cast. Reel is loaded with a Rio All-purpose saltwater taper.
> 
> As previously mentioned....you can’t go wrong with the BVK either.


ill look in to them its right in my price range


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

kelt said:


> My price range is staying close to the $500 mark and I'm am not the best caster I've been fly fishing for around a year and a half 2 years


👍

The BVK is a solid choice. Look at the Redington Crux as well. I’ve spent several days throwing my friends 9wt, and was impressed with the distance and accuracy. It’s not so fast that you have to “muscle”it for distance.


----------



## cancarver (Jan 7, 2021)

When I was casting and comparing mid priced rods for my 8wt purchase, hands down my favorite was the Thomas and Thomas Zone, even casting next to the Scott Meridian it was very comparable. I highly recommend getting to shops to test cast though, you can get recommendations and do all the research but rod choice to me is highly personal with what feels right and some are going to me more forgiving than others for someone getting started.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Buy used, most modern flyrods are accurate and can make long casts. Its the indian not the arrow.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I like the BVK and the Fenwick Aetos in the sub 200 range. Under 500 the Scott Tidal, Orvis Recon, and TFO Axiom II (blue one). That T&T rod sounds nice. I'd honestly get the BVK and a nice line. I like the Scientific Angler Bonefish and Tropical Titan. The BVK is a fast rod so you want a beefy line to load the rod at short distances too.









2020 8-Weight Challenge


Will any of the new high end rods on the market beat the Asquith as the best all-around 8-weight rod?



www.yellowstoneangler.com












2018 8-weight Shootout - G. Loomis Asquith best fly rod comparison


Our renown Yellowstone Angler "shootouts" directly compare similar fly rods against each other. See how we've ranked today's most popular fly rods.



www.yellowstoneangler.com


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

Go to a fly shop that is going to let you cast several different rods to see what fits you best since everyone is different. Defiantly should try the Scott tidal and Sage Maverick, Orvis and TFO in that price range. Just make sure you get the correct line for the rod. Scott and others will give you info on the correct line they recommend and are normally spot on.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

A beginner rod that is accurate on long casts is tough.

Having a slower rod will help you learn the right way to cast, be easier to cast in close, and IMHO will lead to better long term success on the fly. Also, lots of great fish are caught be experienced casters at long distances on slower rods. With a slower rod at longer distance you will need in increase translation (how far forward you move your hand parallel to the water) to compensate for that increased bend in the rod. When anyone does this accuracy is lost.

A slower rod should also be better for backhand casts which can be a large portion of your flats fishing. 

A faster rod will require less translation and so it can be more accurate at distance. When the wind is up I'm finding I can get very close to bonefish. If they make a turn away, they can be out of reach, but that's fishing. The one place I would like to have a very fast stick is for days that are dead calm, if I'm trying to aerialize lots of line for fish I can't get close to.

If you want to entertain a slower rod you might try the Hardy Zane. Another great slower rod is the Exocett which is starting to go on sale but has not hit $500.

Definitely test cast of you can.

Also, nothing against fast rods, I really enjoy some of them, just thought you should consider.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

It is hard not to get completely hung up on all of the information and hype on rods these days. IMHO you should check out a few local fly shops and cast everything you can and ignore price tags while doing so. Because a rod is costly does not make it the right rod for you, and very often, unless you are a very high line speed caster you will not really like the high end fast rods. I think it is important to remember that the fly line changes the rod condiserably and you can tweak a rod an awful lot with different lines. a Good shop will have take all this into account and get you set up with what works for you at your current skill level. Yes, you may need a new rod in the future (who doesn’t need more) but you will develop your skills on a combo that will help you get there faster. The other thing I would look at is the warranty and return policy. with a limited number of rods I would want a fast turnaround and a long warranty, rods break all the time and until you stop closing car doors you will need to return one sooner or later . Unless you really know what you want ahead of time, online shopping is not conducive to getting the right rod. And remember as stated in other posts, the rod rarely fails you, the skill is what needs work. A good caster can cast almost any rod into the backing in a few false casts, and if they can’t, they will know in the first few casts what the issue is with the setup. Support your local shop and develop a rappor with those folks and they will steer you in the right direction. And have fun!


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Accuracy at distance has much more to do with body movement (specifically keeping your hand on track as it passes your shoulder) than which rod you own. 
Distance itself has WAY more to do with your casting skill than rod choice.

Buy something you can afford and enjoy casting, learn to cast better, and you will come out way ahead of the guy who chases performance through technology. I know, I wasted decades doing the latter.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> Start with a TFO BVK 8wt with a bonefish line from Scientific Anglers or Rio. This will get you started on the right foot. Tight lines!!


problem is, they're out of stock on every rod


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

If you can find one a used Sage One it would be within your budget and is a nice casting rod. If you need a reel also check into a Lamson. They always have previous years models on close out somewhere. Just do a Google search.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

POCtied said:


> problem is, they're out of stock on every rod


Plenty to be found on the used market. The BVK seems to be the gateway drug to the $1k sticks. 🤣


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

TR. said:


> It is hard not to get completely hung up on all of the information and hype on rods these days. IMHO you should check out a few local fly shops and cast everything you can and ignore price tags while doing so. Because a rod is costly does not make it the right rod for you, and very often, unless you are a very high line speed caster you will not really like the high end fast rods. I think it is important to remember that the fly line changes the rod condiserably and you can tweak a rod an awful lot with different lines. a Good shop will have take all this into account and get you set up with what works for you at your current skill level. Yes, you may need a new rod in the future (who doesn’t need more) but you will develop your skills on a combo that will help you get there faster. The other thing I would look at is the warranty and return policy. with a limited number of rods I would want a fast turnaround and a long warranty, rods break all the time and until you stop closing car doors you will need to return one sooner or later . Unless you really know what you want ahead of time, online shopping is not conducive to getting the right rod. And remember as stated in other posts, the rod rarely fails you, the skill is what needs work. A good caster can cast almost any rod into the backing in a few false casts, and if they can’t, they will know in the first few casts what the issue is with the setup. Support your local shop and develop a rappor with those folks and they will steer you in the right direction. And have fun!


I couldn't agree more! Your local shop can and will give you advice on rods, casting, gear, flies, etc.! Can Ebay do that? Shop local.


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

numbskull said:


> Accuracy at distance has much more to do with body movement (specifically keeping your hand on track as it passes your shoulder) than which rod you own.
> Distance itself has WAY more to do with your casting skill than rod choice.
> 
> Buy something you can afford and enjoy casting, learn to cast better, and you will come out way ahead of the guy who chases performance through technology. I know, I wasted decades doing the latter.


Kinda reminds me of a golf saying, "You can't buy a good golf swing"! Same with fly casting! It isn't how much you spend on the rod! You can almost never practice too much! Having said that, try to get with an accomplished caster that can analyze and correct your casts. You can get help from a local fly shop, fishing club, casting club, or a guide. That way you don't just practice "bad habits"! Learning the proper casting techniques early on can save you a lot of frustration down the road.


----------



## tanner martin (Aug 9, 2019)

the tfo axiom 2 x is a really good rod for the price


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

If you watch or fish with a good caster throwing (insert brand name here) rod, you will want to buy the rod he is throwing Because he is a good caster not because the rod is good. Could be the cheapest, oldest, crappiest rod ever made and they make it look easy because of mechanics.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I would suggest lessons from a reputable source. Best investment you will make. Cast many rods at fly shops, many have demo days, do this after some lessons. The BVK is a good mid range rod.

I started slinging a long rod in 88 and still have bad stretches, it happens but a really fast rod will expose faults much worse than more forgiving sticks.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

In the price range you mentioned, there are some good choices, as a fairly new caster you would benefit from a light responsive rod, it will help your cast in distance and accuracy, I would lean on recommending the SAGE Maverick as it fits your description very well. I have one, its not as fast as an Asquith etc, so its a little slower , it will help our development as a caster.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Regarding the purchase of an expensive flyrod and casting.....ponder this:

—————————————————————————————————
As the light washed into a purple and silver horizon, I wondered if Flip (Pallot) planned his soliloquy or if he talks like this every night at supper? Either way, there's a lesson here.

"Life in my world comes down to the last 40 feet," he concluded. "If there's anything left for me to do, it's to make people aware that life, and most particularly this lifestyle, is tied to the natural world and not to a credit card. Many anglers have amassed wealth that gives them the opportunity to make a fishing trip. They go to their local pro shop and buy all the right clothes, rods, reels, lines, and flies. They present their credit card. They arrive at the lodge, also paid by credit card. They step onto a skiff, resplendent with all the right clothing and tackle. The guide poles them within 40 feet of a tailing bonefish. Sadly, their credit card won't take them that last 40 feet.

"They've come all the way from Cleveland to Abaco, but with that last 40 to the bonefish, their credit card is worthless. They've forgotten to bring the skills they need, because they didn't invest the time to develop them. They were busy with their job, kids, the Internet. They neglected to bring the skills to get them that last step to the bonefish. So, they either figure out how to have a good time, or not. But it all comes down to that last 40 feet. Life has just made it too complicated for them to understand the value of that last 40 feet."

He ended here, sitting back against oversized lounge pillows, sipping a Barritts Ginger Beer, contemplating his next thought or maybe nothing. I waited. He sipped. I shuffled my notes around. He took another sip.

"What exactly lies within that last 40 feet, Flip?" I asked.

Frogs chirped and people shuffled across gravel pathways, shouting to one another as they headed to the main lodge for dinner. He set down the green can, leaned forward with his chin propped on folded hands, and said, "Everything's there. It's not just the distance to the bonefish or permit. The last 40 feet is the barometer of what you've been willing to invest. If you're just here for the gentle breezes and the boat ride, that's okay. But when you step onto the front of that skiff and there's a very serious, committed person on the other end who's trying to get you that last stretch and you don't care enough about it to have prepared yourself, you're being untrue to yourself and unfair to the person at the other end of the boat. That's a hard view of the last 40 feet, but I think it's a significant view of commitment. To the rest of us who live this lifestyle, it's all about the last 40 feet.

Because a lot of us don't have the credit card. We crawl to make it here."

_Sarah Grigg (sarah-grigg.com) is a writer and editor based in Bozeman, Montana. This is her second profile column in an ongoing series titled "Rising Tides."_


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

georgiadrifter said:


> Regarding the purchase of an expensive flyrod and casting.....ponder this:
> 
> —————————————————————————————————
> As the light washed into a purple and silver horizon, I wondered if Flip (Pallot) planned his soliloquy or if he talks like this every night at supper? Either way, there's a lesson here.
> ...


I absolutely love that quote by Flip and live by it not only in fly fish but of all my endeavors. Nothing really matters about your equipment until the rubber meets the pavement. I remember as a kid growing up with dad's old recurve. I was invited on a hunt with my gf's father and all I had was my trusty Bear Kodiak. We didn't see/shoot anything that day unfortunately. When he dropped me off at my house, he had asked if I'd be able to hit s#[email protected] with it anyhow. I walked him to my backyard where I had my targets set at. Told him to "watch this" and slung one in the bulls at 40 yards. He chuckled and nodded in approval. I looked up at him and said, "this is all my dad gave me, and I practice daily." Arrow/Indian whatever you want to call it. But I will say this, practice makes permanent. You can get on for a long time doing it wrong, better to get it right at the get go.


----------



## Stiflr (Mar 5, 2021)

I haven’t cast the 7wt but the 8wt Sage Foundation, paired with RIO Redfish line, is a great rod at an entry level price.

Full disclosure: I worked at Far Bank years ago.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Hardy Zephrus SWS models.


----------

